# Cycling (road bike)



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok so long story short, I recently got into cycling and purchased a road bike. It's nothing amazing, cost me £400 should have been £680. Before anyone tells me I should have bought a better or more expensive one, it is all I could get on a limited budget.

Anyway I've been using the cycle watch application. I'm averaging 15mph, 12-16 miles, 3-4 times a week. Went out tonight and was caught up climbing a hill by a guy with all of the top gear. He basically told me keep my legs spinning faster and ride in a lower gear for a better cadence. He advised I invest in a computer, asked where I was riding too and then quickly buggered off. By the time I got up the hill he was well gone.

His advice worked well but I need some practice. What I want to know is, was his speed down to his bike or his technique/skill/experience? And has anyone got any tips or advice to help me improve my speed/time/distance?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

woodybeefcake said:


> His advice worked well but I need some practice. What I want to know is, was his speed down to his bike or his technique/skill/experience? And has anyone got any tips or advice to help me improve my speed/time/distance?


Bit of all the above.......... what tyre pressures are you running road bikes easy take up and above 100psi which you will struggle to get with a hand pump or even a compressor (check the tyre wall for max pressure)

a track pump

http://reviews.halfords.com/4028/128341/reviews.htm

will be a sound investment....

You running on SPD or SPD-R peddles and shoes? I run mountain bike spds on my road bike which some road riders will scoff at but at least i dont have to walk like a duck when i call in at a watering hole 

BUT also give the advantage of been able to peddle 360 degrees as you can pull up with one leg as you push down with the other....... they can take some getting used to and the lessons involve a few prat falls till your brain acts on instict...

But general fitness and technique will help (you have someone fit you to the bike yet? that could be money well spent)


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

andy monty said:


> Bit of all the above.......... what tyre pressures are you running road bikes easy take up and above 100psi which you will struggle to get with a hand pump or even a compressor (check the tyre wall for max pressure)
> 
> a track pump
> 
> ...


Sadly I haven't pumped the tyres up with a pressure gauge. I have only used a hand pump and got them 'as hard as I can'. Well actually a mate at work did it for me.

I do have pedals with straps? Are these SPD's? I'd quite like the clip in with shoes but as I said I'm on a budget and this month I want to invest in a decent helmet. I don't yet have one and fear of getting hurt. Also all of the local cyclsits all wear them. They are friendly people and most let on and I always think they must be thinking look at this idiot thinking he doesn't need a helmet.

I have fallen off once when I couldn't get my feet out of the straps, that wasn't fun. I think maybe getting the gearing set up and the bike fitted may be a good idea. The gears click in certain gears, I think it is the chain rubbing the metal derailier on the bigegr cogs where the pedals are? I've adjusted them slightly but to no avail. The rear derailer also took the brunt of the fall too.

Thanks for the advice, as much as possible is appreciated! :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I was told that tyres have quite an effect on the amount of effort needed too. Knobbly MTB tyres aren't as energy efficient as treaded road tyres.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

spd's are clip in shoes... http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3759 these are the ones i run on my road bike..the shoes range in price have a look at some of these http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=shoes MTB&CategoryIDs=337,1165.. the advantage of clipped in shoes is massive as your able to push more power into the pedal and therefore into the bike! take abit of getting used to... especially when stopping

Im currently in training for london to brighton and i do around 80-120 miles per week at the moment. Hills are individual to each person. the advice i took was find a comfortable gear for you when your going up with enough burn but not over exerting yourself... if you have to stand change up a gear so when you sit back down you can change down and your legs will find it easier... when you get to the crest dont slow down or change down stay in the same gear or maybe change up! this helps remove the latic acid!

a really good place for advice is a site called bike radar have a look at the forums on there


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

mattthomas said:


> spd's are clip in shoes... http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3759 these are the ones i run on my road bike..the shoes range in price have a look at some of these http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=shoes MTB&CategoryIDs=337,1165.. the advantage of clipped in shoes is massive as your able to push more power into the pedal and therefore into the bike! take abit of getting used to... especially when stopping
> 
> Im currently in training for london to brighton and i do around 80-120 miles per week at the moment. Hills are individual to each person. the advice i took was find a comfortable gear for you when your going up with enough burn but not over exerting yourself... if you have to stand change up a gear so when you sit back down you can change down and your legs will find it easier... when you get to the crest dont slow down or change down stay in the same gear or maybe change up! this helps remove the latic acid!
> 
> a really good place for advice is a site called bike radar have a look at the forums on there


Thanks fella. I live in the northwest but near to me are the Beacon Hill and Parbold Hill. I'm tempted to go over these at the weekend (weather permittintg). There's Holborn and Clieves near to me but they are only small. I find that going up hills I have to drop to the first gear to keep my legs moving fast. I don't mind standing and powering up them but I will try changing up a gear to do that. In fact I pretty much do that if I stand anyway so the pedals don't sping faster than my legs can go.

I can't load those links as I'm at work and some sites are restricted. I think I will get some in air in when I get home later, I noticed last night that the tyres were making more noise as though they were getting a bit flat.

I'm weary of joining a cycling forum as I don't want the big spenders banging on at me about how I should have bought a better bike to begin with. I do intend to upgrade the parts on my bike once they wear down to better stuff. It is all shimano but I know that they have a full scale of equipment.

I'm thinking of eventually getting a new bottom bracket, pedals, derailers and cassetes. If I can afford to I would love to uprgrade the front forks, seat posts and maybe wheels to carbon? :thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

woodybeefcake said:


> Thanks fella. I live in the northwest but near to me are the Beacon Hill and Parbold Hill. I'm tempted to go over these at the weekend (weather permittintg). There's Holborn and Clieves near to me but they are only small. I find that going up hills I have to drop to the first gear to keep my legs moving fast. I don't mind standing and powering up them but I will try changing up a gear to do that. In fact I pretty much do that if I stand anyway so the pedals don't sping faster than my legs can go.
> 
> I can't load those links as I'm at work and some sites are restricted. I think I will get some in air in when I get home later, I noticed last night that the tyres were making more noise as though they were getting a bit flat.
> 
> ...


You dont have to post loads on this forum, my bike cost me £300 quid should have been £750, i ride with 3 people one has a bike that is 2k and the rest of us are faster on our cheaper bikes!! :thumb:

use the search button have a look around you dont have to be a member to look! I could never get with the spinning of the pedals going up the hills so i find a gear and power over it! you find you build and build muscles quikcer! get yourself a good protein shake as it helps muscle recovery after!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

woodybeefcake said:


> Sadly I haven't pumped the tyres up with a pressure gauge. I have only used a hand pump and got them 'as hard as I can'. Well actually a mate at work did it for me.
> 
> I do have pedals with straps? Are these SPD's? I'd quite like the clip in with shoes but as I said I'm on a budget and this month I want to invest in a decent helmet. I don't yet have one and fear of getting hurt. Also all of the local cyclsits all wear them. They are friendly people and most let on and I always think they must be thinking look at this idiot thinking he doesn't need a helmet.
> 
> ...


Once your used to them SPD's are a lot safer than clips and straps...






bike fitting






As for your clicking gears






Book mark this it is the bible of bike repairs

http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help

:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cadence is paramount, getting into the rhythm.

Cycling fitness magazine could be of use to you.

http://cyclingweekly.ipcshop.co.uk/shop/magazines/cycling-fitness-magazine


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Clips (spd's) are a must, the back pedal pull up when climbing makes it half the work, bascily you can use the back pedal to double the power, so your actually pushing the front down & the following one up.

Tyres must be 100psi plus to really benifit, I run 130-140 in mine.

The more you ride the higher your average speed will become


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

andy monty said:


> Once your used to them SPD's are a lot safer than clips and straps...
> 
> How to Use Mountain Bike Clipless Pedals - YouTube
> 
> ...


Thanls buddy! I will have a good watch of that tonight when I get in and set about adjusting them! Hopefully I'll get a good enough break in the rain to get out. I don't mind cycling in it, its just that having the OCD I then have to find an hour to strip and clean it! :lol:



james_death said:


> Cadence is paramount, getting into the rhythm.
> 
> Cycling fitness magazine could be of use to you.
> 
> http://cyclingweekly.ipcshop.co.uk/shop/magazines/cycling-fitness-magazine


Cheers, will grab a copy! May be able to get it via apple at a cheaper rate too!



Jace said:


> Clips (spd's) are a must, the back pedal pull up when climbing makes it half the work, bascily you can use the back pedal to double the power, so your actually pushing the front down & the following one up.
> 
> Tyres must be 100psi plus to really benifit, I run 130-140 in mine.
> 
> The more you ride the higher your average speed will become


I invested in a helmet last night, but I think one of the next things is a track pump! :thumb:


----------



## jedigav (Jan 22, 2011)

I would say don't be put off by people with better bikes. I started with a £79 halfords mountain bike. I then started riding it on the road & bought my first road bike-a Specialized allez. It cost me £500 yet when I went for a ride with my friend on his £1000 carbon bike he couldn't keep up because I rode lots. Keep going out, ride within your limits.High cadence works quite well for me, but you need to develop so your heart & lungs can make it effective. I used to try & turn a big gear & it gave me knee problems.Most of all enjoy your cycling, everyone gets dropped or has someone pass them now & again. Next week it may be you dropping them. Also, if you want good quality gear for little money Decathlon can't be beat IMO As for wearing a helmet it's a no brainer for me:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

jedigav said:


> I would say don't be put off by people with better bikes. I started with a £79 halfords mountain bike. I then started riding it on the road & bought my first road bike-a Specialized allez. It cost me £500 yet when I went for a ride with my friend on his £1000 carbon bike he couldn't keep up because I rode lots. Keep going out, ride within your limits.High cadence works quite well for me, but you need to develop so your heart & lungs can make it effective. I used to try & turn a big gear & it gave me knee problems.Most of all enjoy your cycling, everyone gets dropped or has someone pass them now & again. Next week it may be you dropping them. Also, if you want good quality gear for little money Decathlon can't be beat IMO As for wearing a helmet it's a no brainer for me:thumb:


Concur with all above...

Simply enjoy and the more you do the easier it gets and the more enjoyable, simply enjoy the ride dont try racing anyone just go at your pace and simply enjoy.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I migrated to road cycling too a few years back, I really enjoy the fact I can go out and not have to wash my bike like I did with mtb! I would 100% endorse clip less pedals, they make you fast and more efficient; bike wise I would say buy the best you can afford... you get what you pay for.

Helmet wise, I didnt bother at first.... then last october mate mate hit a car on an early morning ride and it shattered his helmet... had he not been wearing one I dare say he would be brown bread.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Which would you choose of the front page? - http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1_catalogId_10151_categoryId_165710_langId_-1

What's the main differences between the Virtuoso Race and Virtuoso Road bike?


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I personally wouldnt buy a bike from halfords... id scan chain reaction and wiggle for deals mate


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

kings.. said:


> I migrated to road cycling too a few years back, I really enjoy the fact I can go out and not have to wash my bike like I did with mtb! I would 100% endorse clip less pedals, they make you fast and more efficient; bike wise I would say buy the best you can afford... you get what you pay for.
> 
> Helmet wise, I didnt bother at first.... then last october mate mate hit a car on an early morning ride and it shattered his helmet... had he not been wearing one I dare say he would be brown bread.


I'm not allowed clip on pedals as my uncle fell over on his bike and couldn't get his feet off in time so hit the floor.
Had a helmet on but it put him in a coma for a week or two and he lost 90% of his memory and still has very little short term memory.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

kings.. said:


> I personally wouldnt buy a bike from halfords... id scan chain reaction and wiggle for deals mate


So of around that price, what do you recommend?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Dannbodge said:


> I'm not allowed clip on pedals as my uncle fell over on his bike and couldn't get his feet off in time so hit the floor.
> Had a helmet on but it put him in a coma for a week or two and he lost 90% of his memory and still has very little short term memory.


Sad news about your uncle but to be fair that could have happened if he was clipped in or not its part of the risk you take cycling IMO and I have had some rather impressive crashes mountain biking.. 

SPDs are much safer than the toe straps of old and providing they are set correctly maintained well and you have some experience of them you can eject from the bike reasonably well as i prove on most silly session bike rides :wave:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Matt. said:


> So of around that price, what do you recommend?


See what you think of these?

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/browse/bicycles/road-bikes?minPrice=0&maxPrice=500

On-One...

http://www.on-one.co.uk/

Sign upto there email and they have the odd cracking offer on they are well renowned and when offer comes up they can sell in an hour.

Planet-x... is there road bike arm...

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/bikes


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

I wouldn't waste time upgrading that bike.

Ride the heck out of it, and then when you're ready to upgrade get a complete new bike, keeping your existing one for commuting/winter training/bad weather.

Trust me, this is the way to go.

I would concur with the advice r.e. Going to spd (clipless) pedals. I have a set here with cleats I can send you, PM me your address. You'll need the shoes though! I just got a pair at Decathlon for €20, they fit perfectly.

Remember the bike is just the transmission. You're the motor. Don't upgrade, ride up grades! The guy who passed you may have a cumulative base of fitness going back may years so don't be too depressed.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Barchettaman said:


> I wouldn't waste time upgrading that bike.
> 
> Ride the heck out of it, and then when you're ready to upgrade get a complete new bike, keeping your existing one for commuting/winter training/bad weather.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, that is very kind of you! I think clipless pedals will make a huge difference.

Just to update, I went out the other night (Thursday) as the weather was behaving itself and decided to practice my cadence. I did a 17 mile route and stuck to keeping low gears with my legs spinning. It made a massive difference, the biggest problem I had was that my pedal straps kept coming loose so my feet were moving around all over the place. For this reason I do need to get the pedals and shoes.

As I was motoring along I spotted another cyclist about 500 ywras ahead. He stopped to adjust something on his own bike, then spotted me and immediately jumped back on and started pedalling as fast as he could. I just thought, you are going to burn yourself out so lets put this into practise. Instead of chasing after him I just lept my legs spinning. Low and behold a mile or so down the road I had caught him and cycled behind him for a while whilst I waited for traffic to pass. He was a young lad and was wearing the rite gear, but seemed like he was also just starting out. I passed him and said hello and continued on. I looked back a few mins later and he was a good few hundered yeards behind, was a very nice feeling!!

Were forcast for thunderstorms this afternoon so I will be wacthing the weather. But if it clears enough I am going to get out again and aim for a twenty odd mile circuit which includes the Beacon hill and Parbold Hill. I know I'll struggle over these but I need to practise my ascending! :thumb:


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

No worries mate, just give me an address and I'll stick the pedals and cleats in the post. Left hand pedal is reverse threaded, remember!,,,


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

There own branded bike discounted... the company that nake it for them sell there exact same version for £1150... so nearly half that price.

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/pro...um=email&utm_content=staff&utm_campaign=xenon


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Interesting thread. I started cycling about a year ago due to bad knees from rugby and running. Thanks for all the advice people have put in. And thanks to the OP for asking the question. Can't wait to get on the bike after my 2 weeks off on hols!


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Same as me! Started 2008, love cycling now & build all myown bikes


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

mattthomas said:


> spd's are clip in shoes... http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3759 these are the ones i run on my road bike..the shoes range in price have a look at some of these http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=shoes MTB&CategoryIDs=337,1165.. the advantage of clipped in shoes is massive as your able to push more power into the pedal and therefore into the bike! take abit of getting used to... especially when stopping
> 
> Im currently in training for london to brighton and i do around 80-120 miles per week at the moment. Hills are individual to each person. the advice i took was find a comfortable gear for you when your going up with enough burn but not over exerting yourself... if you have to stand change up a gear so when you sit back down you can change down and your legs will find it easier... when you get to the crest dont slow down or change down stay in the same gear or maybe change up! this helps remove the latic acid!
> 
> a really good place for advice is a site called bike radar have a look at the forums on there


With your training you'll find the l2b like a lay in , make sure you stay on all the way up ditching beacon.


----------



## mrbubba (Mar 20, 2008)

Book marking this. Currently trying to find a local bike shop with any stock is like searching for the Holly grail 

I've been looking for a Specialized Allez at 550 but not found one yet! 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm after a road bike soon, more into mountain bikes but fancy a basic road hack, decathlon do a good bike for 299 inc carbon forks, and the Carerra virtuoso is ok as a cheap entry as long as you pick a decent halfords (or are good with bikes  )..


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Danno1975 said:


> decathlon do a good bike for 299 inc carbon forks..


It's a Btwin Triban 3 I think, get's tops marks from some of the cycling press, great value.

A friend of mine went into Decathlon a couple of weeks ago to look at it, was told it would be around a 6 week wait as demand was so high at the moment, they can't get enough of them.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

dandam said:


> It's a Btwin Triban 3 I think, get's tops marks from some of the cycling press, great value.
> 
> A friend of mine went into Decathlon a couple of weeks ago to look at it, was told it would be around a 6 week wait as demand was so high at the moment, they can't get enough of them.


That'll give me time to save up , it's already 1.2 kilos under the virtuoso so it's ripe for upgrading as I go, some nicer looking rims perhap.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

http://www.220triathlon.com/gear-review/b'twin-sport-2

I've had a look at that £299 road bike and other than the pedals, which are Satan's own, it's a lot of bike for the money.

Unusual to see a carbon fork (even with an alloy steerer) at that price point.

Shimano 2300 is a bottom of the range gruppo but heck, it'll work OK if you keep it nicely dialed in.

Decathlon own-brand wheelsets are always in need of cone adjustment IME, one set a mate bought seemed to have zero grease in the bearings, so I'd check that.

Nice little bike to get you started! You'll love STI shifters.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

It's red too, might fool the wife is my new mtb .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Danno1975 said:


> It's red too, might fool the wife is my new mtb


with slick tyres - let me know how you get on with that trick :lol:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Will probably crash and burn .


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> Will probably crash and burn .


that's almost guaranteed. They don't miss much do they?!

I'm trying to sneak the rockhopper "upgrade" past mine against the "what's wrong with the cheaper one" question :lol:


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

You could always try selling it as more of an 'investment in your future' 

Mind you when new handbags and shoes arrive for Mrs dandam I am always told that she 'needs them' ....... :wall:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm going to sell my old Spesh to fund it I think, rode my 29er Spesh to work today, hard work on 2.1" rubber but the larger wheels do help carry momentum.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Buck said:


> that's almost guaranteed. They don't miss much do they?!
> 
> I'm trying to sneak the rockhopper "upgrade" past mine against the "what's wrong with the cheaper one" question :lol:


Lol, years ago my mates dad used to keep changing motorbikes, always black though and his wife never noticed, even going from a Virago to a blackbird to a Fireblade, FZR 1000, and last I recall a ZXR 1100 .....


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

:lol:


Mind you, she hasn't noticed the LED rears on the Golf yet so I live in hope!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> I'm going to sell my old Spesh to fund it I think, rode my 29er Spesh to work today, hard work on 2.1" rubber but the larger wheels do help carry momentum.


Are you going to get some road tyres or semi-slicks?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Was going to slicks originally but it's so great off road I decided to leave as is and use my old Spesh with slicks on road. Trouble is after around 100 mile a week for 4 weeks the 26er is too slow so I want a road bike, best of both worlds then .


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Buck said:


> :lol:
> 
> Mind you, she hasn't noticed the LED rears on the Golf yet so I live in hope!


I always try the excuse that I am spending 'birthday money' (even at 38 I still get it from my Mum and my Nan ) - can normally spin that one for a couple of months after the birthday / christmas, after that I am on thin ground again


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Danno1975 said:


> Was going to slicks originally but it's so great off road I decided to leave as is and use my old Spesh with slicks on road. Trouble is after around 100 mile a week for 4 weeks the 26er is too slow so I want a road bike, best of both worlds then .


Well check out Decathlon, see how you get on.

I do have a road bike but I still find my old Spesh so comfortable to ride I keep going back to it, I even did the L2B on it with knobblies :doublesho


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hopefully selling the old spesh for £200 to a retro bike guy to go with his pace and Klien Attitude. So will go for the Decathlon or used Carrera Virtuoso.

The decathlon is 1 kilo lighter that's to its carbon fork, Carrera has better wheels and carbon fork could be had for the saving on used .


----------

